# July Photo Contest



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

I am ready to submit my pic! Just not sure where or when to do it


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

First, we have to vote on a winner for the June photo contest. Then whoever wins that contest will pick the theme for the July contest. After a theme has been chosen, a new thread will be started for submissions for the July contest.


----------

